# Plugin java Browser[Risolto]

## dursino

Salve ho dei problemi a vedere applet-java su chromium ma anche firefox.

Ho effettuato l'emerge del jdk di sun e di icebin-tea con la flags nsplugin attivata,ma sembra che non abbia nessun plugin per il browser.

infatti quando faccio il select di questi la lista è vuota?

Cosa mi potrebbe mancare?

EDIT: Seguendo la guida, java viene installato completamente e bene!

           Avevo un problema sulla scrittura delle USE FLAGS in make.confLast edited by dursino on Sat Dec 18, 2010 12:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

in linea di principio, dovrebbe bastare seguire la guida ufficiale.

tu, la hai già letta?

----------

## dursino

Decisamente si!

Infatti mi pare assurdo , potrebbe essere che la prima volta ho emerso i vari pacchetti java senza la giusta flags ?

Però poi ho rifatto l'emerge .

Ti posto il make.conf:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-bluetooth,gtk,java,gnome,-kde,nsplugin"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.dei.uc.pt/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://mirrors.evolva.ro/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirrors.evolva.ro/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1" 

SYNC="rsync://rsync16.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf
```

----------

## ago

hai messo nsplugin in make.conf e aggiornato completamente il world?

----------

## dursino

No ragazzi il fatto era che avevo scritto le USE flags come un porcello .

Date un occhio per farvi una risata..  :Embarassed: 

----------

